# Jupiter Ascending: Erster Trailer zum Science-Fiction-Epos der Matrix-Macher



## FlorianStangl (13. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jupiter Ascending: Erster Trailer zum Science-Fiction-Epos der Matrix-Macher* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Jupiter Ascending: Erster Trailer zum Science-Fiction-Epos der Matrix-Macher


----------



## BleedMage (13. Januar 2014)

Haut mich jetzt nicht um, und "von den Machern der Matrix Triologie" spricht wohl auch eher dagegen als dafür. Die Matrix Reihe wurde von Film zu Film schlechter.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2014)

Naja auf Matrix muß man sich einlassen. Zumal die philosophischen Bestandteile in den weiteren Teilen einen großen Umfang einnehmen.

Einiges versteht man auch erst in Zusammenhang mit den Kurzfilmen Animatrix, die einige Lücken schließen.


----------



## SpieleKing (13. Januar 2014)

BleedMage schrieb:


> Haut mich jetzt nicht um, und "von den Machern der Matrix Triologie" spricht wohl auch eher dagegen als dafür. Die Matrix Reihe wurde von Film zu Film schlechter.


 

Matrix war ja wohl einer der beste Trilogin unserer Zeit, alleine die Idee dahinter


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2014)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Matrix war ja wohl einer der beste Trilogin unserer Zeit, alleine die Idee dahinter


 
Ja, deswegen hat Matrix 2 und 3 etwas geschafft das nichtmal Episode 1 geschafft hat: Den ersten Teil schlecht dastehen zu lassen weil die Scheißigkeit der anderen Filme nicht in 2 alleine gepasst hat
Die Kampfkunst war nur im ersten Teil vorhanden, bei den anderen hat man sich eher von Bud Spencer und Terrence Hill gekloppe inspirieren lassen, mal abgesehen davon das man sich den Käs nicht mal selbst ausgedacht hat, sondern schonmal viel von Ghost in the Shell und überhaupt Cyberpunk Bücher, Manga und Anime übernommen hat, also auch die Ideen dahinter nicht wirklich deren eigenen waren


----------



## Lukecheater (14. Januar 2014)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Matrix war ja wohl einer der beste Trilogin unserer Zeit, alleine die Idee dahinter


 
Nö



Spoiler



Der von dir eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.



Spoiler



Matrix 1 war legendär


----------



## Odin333 (14. Januar 2014)

Natürlich, Matrix 2 und 3 waren schlecht...
HL2 ist es auch - aus heutiger Sicht betrachtet.

Damals war es allerdings nicht weniger als spektakulär.

Gewisse Leute sollten sich mal von der Denkweise verabschieden, dass ein Film schlecht ist, wenn der geschichtliche Verlauf nicht mit der eigenen Vorstellung zusammenpasst.
Denn das Storytelling waren genau wie die Effekte Top.


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2014)

es geht nicht um den Geschichtlichen Verlauf, sondern eher der Versuch da eine Geschichte zu erzählen mit Zeitlupen-Brawlszenen dazwischen, die auch aus Dynastie Warriors hätten stammen können, das ist einfach nicht gut
Außderm würde ich irgendwo behaupten das die Story auch eigentlich überhaupt keinen Sinn macht, vorallem auch mit dem Punkt Menschen als Energiequelle zu nutzen oder die auch das auslassen des Punktes, nicht in den Weltraum zu fliegen, über die Atmosphäre
Wenn, dann hätte man sich mal noch am Hyperion Cantos orientieren lassen sollen

*Wer das noch lesen will, nicht den Spoiler anschauen*


Spoiler



wo Menschen einer Bösen KI-Fraktion als CPU dienen um einem Maschienengott zu schaffen


----------



## OutsiderXE (14. Januar 2014)

Ich liebe die Matrix-Filme. Sogar den zweiten finde ich richtig gut, da er viele neue Ideen bietet, sowohl bei Action als auch im Storyverlauf. Der dritte macht dann alles kaputt mit seinen Action-Szenen in Zion die sich ewig hinziehen, ultralangatmigen Dialogen und ungenauen Erklärungen.
Cloud Atlas fand ich ganz gut. Diese Pseudokomplexität war cool. Auf Jupiter Ascending bin ich mal gespannt. Könnte tatsächlich der nächste große Hit werden. Und die Wachowskis lasen sich wenigstens mal was neues  einfallen und verfilmen nicht andauernd Bücher oder machen Remakes.


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen hat Matrix 2 und 3 etwas geschafft das nichtmal Episode 1 geschafft hat: Den ersten Teil schlecht dastehen zu lassen weil die Scheißigkeit der anderen Filme nicht in 2 alleine gepasst hat


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Man kann ja von 2+3 halten, was man will, aber der erste war und ist doch immer noch ein erstklassiger Klassiker. 



> Die Kampfkunst war nur im ersten Teil vorhanden, ...


Der hauptsächliche Unterschied ist, daß man im ersten Teil reale Kämpfe mit realen Kameras gefilmt hat.
In 2+3 hat man das dann mit Szenen vermischt, die rein am Computer entstanden sind. 
Das passt teilweise - teilweise aber eben auch nicht. _(Wobei man hakelige Animationen auch noch mit Darstellungsmängeln in der Matrix aufgrund zu vieler Smiths erklären könnte, wenn man denn wollte ...)  _



> ... mal abgesehen davon das man sich den Käs nicht mal selbst ausgedacht hat, sondern schonmal viel von Ghost in the Shell und überhaupt Cyberpunk Bücher, Manga und Anime übernommen hat, also auch die Ideen dahinter nicht wirklich deren eigenen waren


 Nun, welcher Film basiert schon ausschliesslich auf eigenen Ideen?

Um nur mal _Ghost in the Shell _zu betrachten:
Menschenähnliche Roboter gab es ja schon in _Metropolis _(1927) und vor dem Release von _Ghost in the Shell_ lief ja die komplette Serie _Raumschiff Enterprise die nächste Generation_, in dem der Roboter Data und seine Versuche, menschlicher zu werden, eine nicht ganz unbedeutende Rolle spielt. Dann gibt es noch die _Neuromancer _Buch Reihe, in der die Vermischung zwischen Mensch und Maschine thematisiert wird.


Zurück zu _Matrix_:
Das grundsätzliche Problem der Trilogie ist, daß die Wachowskis für den ersten Teil ihr Drehbuch über Jahre immer weiter verfeinert hatten, während sie für 2+3 weniger Zeit dafür hatten. Zusätzlich hatten sie auf die Fans gehört, die mehr von Zion sehen wollten ...

Daher konnte man Matrix auf verschiedene Weisen sehen - der Film funktionierte als realistischer Action SciFi Film, auf philosophischer und theologischer Ebene.
2+3 hingegen haben den realistischen Aspekt außen vorgelassen, da die Trainstation, Neos Sicht der Maschinen (der gelbe Code) und daß Neo die Maschinen in der Realen Welt aufhalten konnte nicht realistisch erklärbar sind. Ohne die Akzeptanz der theologisch-philosophischen Ebene sind die beiden Filme nicht erklärbar.


Zu _Jupiter Ascending_:
sieht teilweise sehr nach _Matrix: Revisited _aus. Jemand sucht innerhalb des Systems nach einem Erlöser, findet diesen. Darauf hin muß ihr (und dem Publikum) das System erklärt werden und er den Umgang damit lernen; fällt dann wie Trinity von einem Hochhaus; fliegt wie Neo durchs Feuer; Steht wie Morpheus in Zion vor einer großen Menschenmenge und kämpft schliesslich in hoher Luft einen Mittelpunkt umkreisend den Endgegner ...

Hm.


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun, welcher Film basiert schon ausschliesslich auf eigenen Ideen?


 
das ist der Punkt, wobei manche mehr, manche weniger eigene Ideen einbringen, bei Matrix, eher weniger


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ist der Punkt, wobei manche mehr, manche weniger eigene Ideen einbringen, bei Matrix, eher weniger


 Logisch, daß Ghost in the Shell viele Ähnlichkeiten mit Matrix aufweist:


			
				Joel Silver laut EN Wikipedia in einem Interview: schrieb:
			
		

> The Wachowskis, the creators of The Matrix and its sequels, showed [Ghost in the Shell] to producer Joel Silver, saying, "We wanna do that for real."


----------



## Lukecheater (14. Januar 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Denn das Storytelling waren genau wie die Effekte Top.


 
Find ich nicht. Im ersten Teil kam die Action noch auf den Punkt und jede Szene war etwas besonderes. Wenn aber im zweiten Teil zum Beispiel Neo gegen hundert Mr.Smiths kämpft und ich denke ein PC-Spiel Cinematic zu sehen, dann ist das mir einfach too much und keine coole Action mehr. Der Film ist ja nicht schlecht, aber durch den zweiten Teil und vor allem den dritten Teil ist die Matrix-Trilogie vieles, aber nicht die "beste Trilogie aller Zeiten".


----------

